# lentissimo masterizzare DVD/CD

## darkmanPPT

insomma.. ho seguito tutti gli how to, letto tutti i topic riguardanti, messo tutte le configurazioni possibili nel kernel...

ma niente...

non riesco a masterizzare CD/DVD in modo veloce.

la velocità media si assesta su 0.1x

 :Shocked:  forte, no?

non ho più ideee...

 :Rolling Eyes: 

qualcuno di voi può darmene?

esempio di growisofs per masterizzare una iso (nello specifico la iso di kubuntu)

```
growisofs -Z /dev/hdb=/mnt/windows/Documenti/kubuntu-6.10-dvd-i386.iso

Executing 'builtin_dd if=/mnt/windows/Documenti/kubuntu-6.10-dvd-i386.iso of=/dev/hdb obs=32k seek=0'

/dev/hdb: restarting DVD+RW format...

/dev/hdb: "Current Write Speed" is 4.1x1352KBps.

     655360/4221640704 ( 0.0%) @0.1x, remaining 536:43 RBU  99.8% UBU   4.8%

.....

```

(tralascio il resto, perchè è inutile...)

io provo anche a mettere speed = 4 (è un dvd+rw a 4x), ma nulla! va sempre a 0.1x

e ho provato anche con cdrecord e k3b (che è il frontend di cdrecord se nn erro).

ah... sia chiaro.. io sto masterizzando da root (giusto per ovviare problemi di permessi).

consigli?

(è da tanto che mi si è verificato sto problema.. una volta (l'ultima volta che ho masterizzato è stato almeno l'anno scorso) mi andava tutto, ma le uniche cose che sono cambiate da allora sono 1) updates 2) kernel (2.6.19) )

dimenticavo: 

cdrom è su /dev/hdb (quindi no scsi, se nn erro..)

(cdrom interno)

----------

## crisandbea

domanda fondamentale...  che masterizzatore hai???

ciao

----------

## darkmanPPT

ecco, penso possa bastare:

```
cdrecord dev=/dev/hdb -scanbus

Cdrecord-ProDVD-Clone 2.01.01a10 (i686-pc-linux-gnu) Copyright (C) 1995-2006 JÃ¶rg Schilling

scsidev: '/dev/hdb'

devname: '/dev/hdb'

scsibus: -2 target: -2 lun: -2

Warning: Open by 'devname' is unintentional and not supported.

Linux sg driver version: 3.5.27

Using libscg version 'schily-0.8'.

scsibus0:

        0,0,0     0) *

        0,1,0     1) 'PHILIPS ' 'DVD+-RW SDVD8441' 'PX45' Removable CD-ROM

        0,2,0     2) *

        0,3,0     3) *

        0,4,0     4) *

        0,5,0     5) *

        0,6,0     6) *

        0,7,0     7) *

```

----------

## nick_spacca

 *darkmanPPT wrote:*   

> ecco, penso possa bastare:
> 
> ```
> cdrecord dev=/dev/hdb -scanbus
> 
> ...

 

Nel kernel hai attivato il dma per tutti i dischi e non solo per gli harddisk??

----------

## darkmanPPT

 *nick_spacca wrote:*   

>  *darkmanPPT wrote:*   ecco, penso possa bastare:
> 
> ```
> cdrecord dev=/dev/hdb -scanbus
> 
> ...

 

si... dopo ti posto anche quello

----------

## crisandbea

non vorrei cattivo, ma credo sia un problema HW del tuo masterizzatore,  googlando un pò ho trovato un casino di persone che hanno avuto problemi con tale HW, a prescindere dal SO utilizzato.

se riesci prova con un altro masterizzatore, per avere riscontri sicuri.

ciao

----------

## misterwine

Va lento anche se provi a masterizzare come root?

----------

## nick_spacca

Quale programma hai installato per la masterizzazione? Se non sbaglio adesso ci sono i dvdr-tools (o qualcosa simile..)

----------

## nick_spacca

 *misterwine wrote:*   

> Va lento anche se provi a masterizzare come root?

 

Ha gia specificato che sta provando da root per evitare prob di permessi   :Wink: 

----------

## crisandbea

 *nick_spacca wrote:*   

> Quale programma hai installato per la masterizzazione? Se non sbaglio adesso ci sono i dvdr-tools (o qualcosa simile..)

 

intendevi questi 

```
app-cdr/dvd+rw-tools
```

  &&  

```
app-cdr/cdrkit
```

  :Wink: 

ciao

----------

## darkmanPPT

uuu

quante risposte... ora con calma

1) cdrkit mai installati

2) una volta mi andava veloce, per cui escluderei problemi HW

3)come programmi ho provato cdrecord e growisofs e dvd+rw-tools (sto testando su un dvd+rw per non bruciare chissà quanti dvd!!)

```
cat .config| grep IDE

...

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDISK=y

CONFIG_IDEDISK_MULTI_MODE=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDECS is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDECD=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDETAPE is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEFLOPPY is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDESCSI=y

....

```

```
cat .config| grep DMA

...

cat .config| grep DMA

CONFIG_GENERIC_ISA_DMA=y

CONFIG_ISA_DMA_API=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA_PCI=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA_FORCED is not set

CONFIG_IDEDMA_PCI_AUTO=y

# CONFIG_IDEDMA_ONLYDISK is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA=y

# CONFIG_IDEDMA_IVB is not set

CONFIG_IDEDMA_AUTO=y

...

```

ps: anche a cancellare i dvd è lentissimo... oppure, vedi cdrecord... nemmeno me lo fa..

mi dice done! poi monto il dvd e vedo le cose ancora scritte....

nn è sbaglio i gruppi?

ecco da root:

```
groups

root bin daemon sys adm disk wheel floppy audio cdrom dialout tape video mysql postgres usb plugdev resin boinc

```

----------

## crisandbea

@darkmanPPT

1)per quanto concerne cdrkit ti dò il link del tip creato da "chroome" sul forum https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-528061-highlight-cdrkit.html

2)se l'ultima volta che hai masterizzato risale ad circa un'anno fa come tu stesso hai detto, può essere che c'è qualcosa che non va a livello HW, anche se è strano,  però se puoi verificare con un altro masterizzatore ne hai la certezza.

nb:da quando non aggiorni tutto il sistema,ovvero da quando non dai 

```
emerge -DuN world
```

???

----------

## darkmanPPT

nn aggiorno da ....

 :Wink:  ieri!

----------

## nick_spacca

 *crisandbea wrote:*   

>  *nick_spacca wrote:*   Quale programma hai installato per la masterizzazione? Se non sbaglio adesso ci sono i dvdr-tools (o qualcosa simile..) 
> 
> intendevi questi 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Gia, intendevo proprio quello...

@darkmanPPT: hai provato il masterizzatore ad esempio da windows o con un live cd recente di ubuntu/knoppix?? giusto per esser sicuri non sia un prob hardware ma di gentoo+software

----------

## darkmanPPT

sotto winzoz funzia tutto.

sotto knoppix live...

ehm.. non ho provato... ho prestato il mio dvd live!

non ho distro live su cui provare...

però una volta andava, me lo ricordo bene!

infatti alla fine DVD o CD che siano gli masterizzo sempre su winzoz.. perchè almeno là ci mette poco.

----------

## nick_spacca

 *darkmanPPT wrote:*   

> sotto winzoz funzia tutto.
> 
> sotto knoppix live...
> 
> ehm.. non ho provato... ho prestato il mio dvd live!
> ...

 

Beh, allora ti consiglio di seguire il link proposto da crisandbea (su cdrkit) e provare a masterizzare cosi...se poi in seguito puoi fare la prova del nove con un liveCd tanto meglio   :Wink: 

----------

## darkmanPPT

fatto:

0.1x - 0.3x 

urka!   :Sad: 

non cambia nulla...

----------

## crisandbea

 *darkmanPPT wrote:*   

> fatto:
> 
> 0.1x - 0.3x 
> 
> urka!  
> ...

 

dacci qualche info sulle versioni dei programmi che usi, e del tempo effettivo che impieghi a masterizzare.

ciao

----------

## darkmanPPT

ah, non so se possa servire com info.

non capisco nulla... ma sembra essere attivato il DMA, o no?

```
hdparm -i /dev/cdrom

/dev/cdrom:

 Model=PHILIPS DVD+/-RW SDVD8441, FwRev=PX45, SerialNo=

 Config={ Fixed Removeable DTR<=5Mbs DTR>10Mbs nonMagnetic }

 RawCHS=0/0/0, TrkSize=0, SectSize=0, ECCbytes=0

 BuffType=unknown, BuffSize=0kB, MaxMultSect=0

 (maybe): CurCHS=0/0/0, CurSects=0, LBA=yes, LBAsects=0

 IORDY=yes, tPIO={min:120,w/IORDY:120}, tDMA={min:120,rec:120}

 PIO modes:  pio0 pio1 pio2 pio3 pio4

 DMA modes:  mdma0 mdma1 mdma2

 UDMA modes: udma0 udma1 *udma2

 AdvancedPM=no

 * signifies the current active mode

```

la settimana scorsa ho provato a masterizzare un DVD. tempo impiegato 4 ore c.a. (il discorso "l'ultima volta che ho masterizzato è stato un anno fa" era per dire "l'ultima volta che mi è andato bene".... anche se è cmq da tanto che nn masterizzo più)

versione dei programmi... beh.. le ultime! visto che sono aggiornato ad ieri. cmq

cdrikit -> 1.1.2

dvd+rw-tools -> 7.0

cdrdao -> 1.2.1-r1

k3b -> 0.12.17

altro?

growisofs nn so di che pacchetto faccia parte..

ecco tutto.

----------

## IlGab

Ciao, io avevo un problema di lentezza sul mio masterizzatore DVD del portatile che però credo sia su una catena sata, diversamente dal tuo che non ho bena capito dove è attaccato   :Very Happy:  .

Ad ogni modo è stato risolutivo per me questo parametro del kernel 

```
combined_mode=libata
```

----------

## darkmanPPT

 *IlGab wrote:*   

> Ciao, io avevo un problema di lentezza sul mio masterizzatore DVD del portatile che però credo sia su una catena sata, diversamente dal tuo che non ho bena capito dove è attaccato   .
> 
> Ad ogni modo è stato risolutivo per me questo parametro del kernel 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

ah, quindi tu porponi di mettere questa cosa come parametro di boot?

uhm.. ok, ci provo e poi ti dico.

il mio masterizzatore DVD nel portatile come è attaccato?

boh... io so solo che il device è hdb.

----------

